# Seals for Accurite DRO scales



## Sakoman (Nov 30, 2013)

Does anyone know of a source for replacement seals for Accurite DRO scales?

Thanks, 
Allen


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 4, 2013)

try acu-rite.com. I didn't see parts, but did see tech support and contact us. You will need to know which scales they are. You might look for numbers on them and at manuals available at the websight till you find a match, then contact them. They also appear to warranty for 3 yrs. good luck


----------



## Senna (Dec 4, 2013)

Technical support at Acu-Rite is very helpful and knowledgeable.

Call them and they'll hook you up. One of the advantages of the well established American DRO manufacturers.


----------

